

"How many of the top 20 visited Web sites of August 2003 are still in that ranking? Nine" - jkopelman
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119067606849638002.html?mod=yahoo_hs&ru=yahoo

======
run4yourlives
In other words: Facebook isn't worth $10B.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Be careful with that logic. It applied to Microsoft in 1990, when their stock
was less than $1/share (split-adjusted).

~~~
run4yourlives
Yes, it did. Google too I imagine.

There are way more overvalued Geocities' out there than undervalued
Microsoft's though.

------
nickb
One year ago, FB was "worth" $2B, now it's "worth" $10B and this time next
year it will be worth nothing.

We're in another bubble and it's about to burst as recession hits in and ad
spending dries up.

~~~
rms
What recession? I think the current Federal Reserve would lower interest rates
into the negative to keep Wall Street booming.

~~~
byrneseyeview
[http://suddendebt.blogspot.com/2007/09/for-my-next-trick-
i-w...](http://suddendebt.blogspot.com/2007/09/for-my-next-trick-i-will-fall-
into-this.html)

------
brlewis
Not a meaningful statistic. A site can increase in users and still drop in the
rankings. Wikipedia's rise does not equal some other site's fall.

